# How much does your V cost to feed



## BaxtersMum

Hi everyone

I'm interested to find out how much on average it costs to feed our V's.

I'm from the UK and a lot of people say we are spending way too much on our dogs food.

Baxter is eating Naturediet at the moment which is 88p a pack and he eats 2 to 2 1/2 packs a day which is about £53 per month. I didn't expect it to cost this much and wondered if I should be looking at cheaper alternatives. I am already looking at raw food but it doesn't seem much cheaper than this.

What do you feed your V and how much do you spend a week?


----------



## lilyloo

Ruby eats a little over 3 cups a day and we go through a 28 pound bag of food every month. We are spending about 65 US dollars a month on her food. We are feeding her Acana Wild Prairie.


----------



## MilesMom

We feed Taste of the Wild and supplement with a bit of raw food. We spend about 60 USD a month on dog food, but he also eats some people food so probably 25 more dollars added.


----------



## Carolina Blue

Be careful of cheaper..that may mean gas! I'm going to switch Kiya to Fromm grain free. She is on Whole Earth Farm which is not bad..but contains grain. Even though the grains are 'good' she and us are suffering from horrid gas!! I will pay an extra few dollars not to be embarrassed of the 'K Bomb' in public! I think the 28 lb bag is $60.


----------



## R E McCraith

Priceless !


----------



## threefsh

Well, we have the 2 pups to feed and I *think* we go through about 1.5 bags of Canidae Pure Sea every month (costs about $75 for a 30lb bag) so I think we're spending a little over $100 a month on food. But that doesn't even begin to cover bully sticks, treats, supplements or flea treatment.  

It is cheaper than the Taste of the Wild because we feed less to the pups. Cooper eats about 3 cups a day and Riley has 1 to 1.5 cups per day depending on how much she's exercised. Cooper was eating about 4 or 5 cups of TOTW per day and Riley was eating 2 to 2.5 cups.


----------



## datacan

R said:


> Priceless !


And... what is the price of that "priceless" kibble  ... 


Sam is on Blue (blue bag) and some raw as well... cost/day, never calculated but I think it's around $5-7 including treats.


----------



## Oquirrh the V

Oquirrh eats about 3 cups of kibble and 1 lb raw per day. I feed NutriSource for the kibble. Total we are spending about $100 USD/month on kibble and raw.


----------



## Kay92

We have just switched the boys to Natural Balance food which costs about the same as our old food, around $50 US. But if you add all the rawhides and treats and goodies they get....I'd be afraid to know how much we spend.


----------



## redrover

Jasper's on Acana...he eats around 4 cups a day, and we go through a ~30lb bag in 5 weeks, depending on how finicky he is being. With tax it's not quite $69USD, so that averages out to about $55 a month. That is not including treats or raw bones, which probably add at least $10 a month, though it's more likely to be about an extra $30 a month (spoiled!).

My food budget is smaller than his food budget! :


----------



## AcadianTornado

I'd say Whistler eats about 5-6 cups a day so at least 100$ a month Canadian. That's not counting the treats he gets!! And he always seems as though he could eat lots more in his day! Mighty hungry puppy he is! 8 months @ 60 lbs!!


----------



## SteelCityDozer

Penny also eats natural balance so same as far as about $50 for 28 lbs. and at three to four cups a day I think we're looking at about a months worth. Not sure bec we just took Dozer off of it. He's now on Rx food, Royal Canin, as a test for food allergies. It is $98 for a whopping 19.8 lbs., that's right, no typos. And one bag lasts him maybe two weeks. I'm not a fan of the ingredients either but we are desperate and will try anything. He even gets this kibble as treats. So penny gets it as treats too. *sigh* We have little choice. When we had our first appt with the vet dermatologist she said "he is in pretty bad shape" and "they don't usually look this bad when they come in". Great. The only thing you hope the specialist, who sees it everyday, never says. Makes you feel like a bad parent too. Until she redeemed herself with "they are so behaved" for the breed and age and age if course. we had to also take penny as she's only nine months and the appt was 2.5 hours away each way. And we get to make the trek again on friday. Ok. I've gone off and rambled enough. It's just so gosh darn frustrating seeing our boy unhealthy.


----------



## GarysApollo

We also feed two pups they are both on Orijen, and go threw two 29lb. bags a month. Currently a 29lb. bag is $68.00 in Maryland, but Orijen has just raised the price and cut the bag size down by a pound. I think the new price for a 28lb. bag of puppy large breed is going to be $73.00 so that would be $146.00 a month plus the $29.99 for the fish oil we feed with their dinner meal. 

All that being said it is much cheper than feesing two people! I would gladly spend more on them if I had to they are my boys!


----------



## Rufus Tiberius

Tiberius eats Canidae Lamb & Rice formula. $48 USD for a 15.88 KG bag. Goes through a bag an a half in a month, plus $29.99 for the fish oil he gets once a day. Works out to about $126.00 a month to feed him.

I agree it is cheaper to feed two people. To economize stopped giving the kids lunch money for school lunches. Send them off with P&J sandwiches for lunch.


----------



## harrigab

Ruby has Chudleys Working Crunch, a 15kg sack lasts about a month, at about £20 per sack.


----------



## datacan

Now, that's a bargain... or the British Pound has a lot of muscle ;D


----------



## Darcy1311

Darcy eats Burns Active dry, and a few Burns Ocean bites or Burns Kibble biscuits, and probably costs no more than 25 to 30 pounds per month. A small price to pay for her happiness.We are in the UK.


----------



## R E McCraith

Data - cost of the pup + guns + shells + hunting licences in 4 or 5 states + pup truck + set birds + me looking good in the field = the pup will be eating lobster every night if I giVe it all up ! buy the the best for the pup that works - a Very small part of the cost !


----------



## harrigab

datacan said:


> Now, that's a bargain... or the British Pound has a lot of muscle ;D


I'm a cheapskate lol! tbh I could easily spend twice that amount on something like JWB, but Ruby seems to like it she looks fit and well and performs okay with it


----------



## harrigab

here's a link to it, it does have a bit of filler in I suppose

http://www.chudleys.com/working-dog/products/working-dog/working-crunch.html


----------



## datacan

What? NO treats for Ruby :-[ ...... 2:48AM here still posting working, LOL


----------



## born36

Right I think I am breaking the one dog record here. For Mac I spend around £100 for his food a month and then around £30 a month for treats to chew on. 

So about $205 US a month


He looks good for it.


----------



## dmak

We spend about $80-$100 a month on food for the pup. He also gets about $40 in destructable toys per month. His heartworm/flea meds are about $15 a month. The Mrs and i spend $250-$500 on our own diets. In my eyes its a small price to pay to keep my best friend and hunting partner in peak physical performance. If you say I spend too much, I feel I don't spend enough. I've had my pup for almost 2 years and have only spent $1000 at the vet and that was for his fighting incident when we had to stitch and staple him up. Other than that, he's never needed a vet trip (except his semi-annual checkup). Spend the extra money to keep your pup healthy and you'll save a lot of money in the long run on vet bills. My 2 cents


----------



## Vida

I did add it all up once and it scared the b-jeezus out of me!
I can put a lot on the business - poo bags , treats . A lot of their food too. With three dogs it adds up to say £200- ish per month :'( more when you add on insurance and parasite control.
I feed raw mostly or Arden grange kibble if I run out of raw. 
My dogs hardly ever need to see the vet.
This was Indi a few months ago.


----------



## adrino

I was trying to figure it out how much we are spending on just food... I think she eats about 11-12kg dry in a month, JWB 15kg bag is £41-43. Plus she's also been getting wet pouches 1 a day which was £6 for 10 pouches so that's another £18. Plus the treats maybe £5 or less a month, not sure about that. 

Our monthly expense on her is a lot more though. Insurance plus dogwalker plus antlers and few bits and pieces. All together minimum £200 a month.  

I've got this money manager with online banking so I always know how much we spend. Just recently checked how much we spent on her since we got her!    A lot!


----------

